# Wanting to build EV 1965 C10 pickup, project with my son?



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Big Red Welcome

Check out my web site, good info for doing tilt bed, battery boxes
and ............


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Your biggest enemy will be weight. Do your best to make it lighter.

If you do not need freeway speeds, you can do a lot with that size vehicle. 

Non-power steering and brakes will also help to preserve battery power.

There are ready-made adapter plates and motor hubs already for that.

I would use a 9" DC motor and a Soliton Jr controller.

I like to retain the clutch, but others do away with them. (You can still shift but it is harder and slower).

The batteries are your choice, 6 Volt Golf cart sized lead/acids are OK for a "learner" vehicle but figure to replace them after two years or so.

Then a pack of lithiums (and maybe a Mini-BMS) will be necessary, so get a programmable charger to begin with so it can "change' with your vehicle.

Miz


----------



## Big Red (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks, I was initially concerned about weight there will be a need to be able to drive 60 mph. No interstate driving for now. I will start by checking out everything and try to throw together a parts list and pricing. I will post those things and have you all look at what I've got and what I need and if its a decent price. This is a father son project and he is only 14 so we've got a little time to research and weigh our options. Are there particular places that i need to start shopping for my parts? Thanks, very much.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!!!
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73869 
here is a list of parts and tools to consider


----------

